# Brute Force Fasteners



## rgramjet (May 24, 2010)

Are there any aftermarket body work fastener kits? Ive got an 05 Brute Force 750.

I keep hogging out the phillips heads and/or dealing with rusted and fused bolts. Id love to buy a set of stainless steel fasteners.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

My buddy just redone his 07 brute and used 1/4-20 stainless steel bolts with philips heads and nuts and washers and his worked pretty good on all his plastics. Just an option from using OEM fasteners.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I have replaced all of my fasteners for palstics and anything else I can with Aircraft quality harware. I have installed nutplates where there were the Kawi clips and everything is hardened and cad plated. fine thread also. I just feel sorry if I ever sell because they are going the have a hard time finding the hardware I have installed on my machine.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Allen head is the way to go. Stainless too! Thats the next thing on my list.


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep stainless went everywhere on my bike when I put it back together.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

allen head ??? really??? :thinking: seems to me ive had issues with allen head bolts somewhere on this thing, (lmfao).


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

The only allen head I know of on the brutes are the stupid one on the rear diff. Phillips suck when it comes to atvs. Dirt messes up the threads then you round it off then yer cussing so you got to get the cut off wheel to get it off. Allen head looks cool too.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

hey if u like'em. i like that u like them. i just had a bad experience, personal prefrence for me is bolt heads. do they make anything in stainless in a regular bolt head?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I just like the looks of them. Most old motorcycles use either philips head bolts or allens in their engine cases. Phillips heads are just askin for trouble. I hate them! Most hardware stores have stainless in metric or sae. Or if you have a Fastenall place near you. We have those stores here and they sell ANY kind of fastener. Thats where we get our hardware.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

yes we have that store here . ill have to go check it out see what i can find,


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

For those that want to know, all those phillips head screws that hold the plastics together are 6mm x 1.00 pitch.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

camo650, thats good info to know.thanks


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

What would be really cool is those zeus fasteners. I dont know if i got the spelling right? The race teams that race sport bikes use them to quickly remove their plastics. They also make D-Rings that are quick disconnects. You just twist them and they come off. Lockhart Phillips has them. They got some cool stuff for fasteners too. I think you can also get different colors of screws too like anodized colors. Just somethin to think about. Lockhartphillipsusa.com


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

finally did it . put new body hardware on the bike .I went to lowes and got stainless 6mm x 1.0 tp-20 long excwpt for 2 of them they are 16 long(go under the seat) . all the screws on the body that u see,the ones on/under the black plastic (under the pod).on the rear plastic that goes around the tail light,under the seat .NO MORE OF THEM PESKY SCREW HEADS. all of them are a 10mm bolt head. now i looked at the allen heads ,they are good stuff, I just wanted something easy. i already have a 10mm wrench in the toolbox


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Very nice! No more cussing from you! haha You will still hear me though!


----------



## rgramjet (May 24, 2010)

So I finally got around to removing (drilling out) the fasteners. 

Long term reports? Allen head or Phillips?


----------

